# Tutorial: How to strengthen spider landing glue on SA-8



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - Adding Epoxy to SA-8 Spider Landing

Decided to make a video since so many people want to use these in SPL burp applications and high power (50%+ over rated power) and large enclosure (25-100% larger than suggested) applications.

For these applications you will want to run a bead of epoxy around the spider as shown in the video.

Has worked great for me... have done around 100 burps at over 1kw per driver in my CRX this way... hitting 153 dB.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like a pain in the ass, but people always insist on running 10000x the rated power.

I really want one of those 8s.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting... Definitely going to apply this to my latest project


----------

